
Is there a website that can generate a mock interview? - sicongliu
I am wondering if there is an app or website out there that can generate a set of mock interview questions based on scanning through my resume and the job description of the application?
======
new_hackers

        for item in resume:
            print("Tell me more about %s" % item)
            answer = input()
            print("How to do you feel about %s" % answer)
            answer = input()

------
milesstevenson
Sounds like pramp.com is pretty close to what you're looking for.

~~~
sicongliu
Thanks for sharing! I am actually looking for a machine learning based app
that can parse resume and job postings and predict a set of relevant and
meaningful interview questions that the potential employer may ask during the
interview. It would be better if it's for finance/accounting career category.

~~~
zhte415
Not being snide, being serious：

Job descriptions on advertisements (i.e. not the internal description, which
is probably confidential as it depends on internal goals which are not
published or yet met) are likely very generic copy-paste for something close
to the mark, or an aspiration this is the company we are (but aren't... yet).

Especially in finance, where publishing anything has the chance to rock the
boat in a highly regulated industry with a conservative culture cascaded down.

The apps headhunters use in this industry simply match keywords and regularly
occurring phrases between CVs and JDs, and are highly ineffective. If you're
looking to target 'fit' it might be a good to look at culture in specific
institutions crossed with role type (i.e. Ops, Dev, Coverage, etc). That might
yield something interesting. Good luck!

